# Introducing Gesshin Musashibo Benkei



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2017)

Gesshin Musashibo Benkei- Handmade in the Tradition of Samurai

Every once in a while, we get to do something truly special. As many of you know, knife making in Japan has its roots in Japanese swordmaking. Most scholars agree that the best katana were made in the Momoyama Jidai/Sengoku Jidai, before the Edo period. During this time, there was much fighting across Japan, so katana were used much more than they were during the Tokugawa Jidai, a time of great peace. What you may not know is that there are rich sword making traditions that go back much farther than that. In the early 11th century there was another period in Japan when many great swords were made. We were able to find a swordsmith whose roots go back even further than that. His ancestors were said to have made the weapons wielded by Musashibo Benkei and Minamoto no Yoshitsune. We were able to contract with him to make a truly special series for us. In the great traditions of the Tosho serving the Minamoto clan, we have commissioned a knife so unique and amazing that I can promise you will never find anything quite like it anywhere else. With the official launch date of April 1st, 2017, we are proud to bring you the Gesshin Musashibo Benkei series.






https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-musashibo-benkei


----------



## YG420 (Apr 1, 2017)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Matus (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## foody518 (Apr 1, 2017)

Is a Kintaro announcement coming soon?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Is a Kintaro announcement coming soon?



they went up yesterday for real... https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/kintaro


----------



## larrybard (Apr 1, 2017)

No fair!


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 1, 2017)

Group buy? :groucho:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2017)

Hope you guys all enjoyed April Fools Day... and now back to normal


----------

